# Goodbye Droid X



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought I would feel sad selling my dx. But after that presentation, I feel completely justified. I will miss my dx, but I can't wait for the Galaxy Nexus. Who's with me?


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm with ya. Loving the face lock and beam functions. I'm definitely pre-ordering the prime as soon as they start accepting them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just put the Roboto font on my X and it is looking slick.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Goodbye X, welcome Galaxy Nexus, or maybe the RAZR still to close to decide. Honestly for me it comes down to battery life, which ever one can give me the most. But then the Nexus dose have 4.0 but its not lik the RAZR isn't going to get it. Its to hard to choose.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm with ya in 13 months.:grin3:


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not. I can't afford a new phone every year and I also don't have an upgrade.  It looks nice though. I love how the Droid RAZR presentation was 1-upped in everyway with Samsung and Google's. The Droid RAZR looks nice, but it's not even worth thinking about with the Galaxy Nexus on VZW.


----------



## Rockaholic (Jul 11, 2011)

J3bu5Cru57 said:


> I just put the Roboto font on my X and it is looking slick.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


How did you do that?


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Rockaholic said:


> How did you do that?


Posted on XDA.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1309557

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockaholic (Jul 11, 2011)

J3bu5Cru57 said:


> Posted on XDA.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1309557
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks, all I could find were just the fonts in a zip


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

No Problem. November 10 can't arrive soon enough. (supposed Verizon release date)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice. Just updated Liberty toolbox and seen its got a delicious ICS coating.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah I will be retiring the dx soon for one of the following :
Nexus,Vigor,or if unlocked bootloadet maybe Razr,thats the order they are in right now as how I would choose my upgrade to

sent by tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't read anything on the razr but p3droid tweeted that it will have a sealed battery and it's dumb to have that on an lte phone.

By the time I am able to upgrade, the nexus will probably be able to drive my car for me. It will be fun to watch all of the development.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

In the market there is an Font Installer app by jrummy and it includes roboto font.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

The more i read about the RAZR the more i want the Galaxy Nexus. Locked bootloader and non-removable battery that will be a pain for putting custom roms on it. It also dosent seem that to many developers that i follow are interested in the RAZR. The only thing that is nice about the RAZR is it look.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> The more i read about the RAZR the more i want the Galaxy Nexus. Locked bootloader and non-removable battery that will be a pain for putting custom roms on it. It also dosent seem that to many developers that i follow are interested in the RAZR. The only thing that is nice about the RAZR is it look.


The main thing about the sealed battery for development is that if you bootloop, you have to wait until the phone dies. You can't pull the battery out.


----------



## tom108 (Jul 23, 2011)

I won't be selling my dx but I will be getting this phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

tom108 said:


> I won't be selling my dx but I will be getting this phone.


Me too


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> The main thing about the sealed battery for development is that if you bootloop, you have to wait until the phone dies. You can't pull the battery out.


Thats what i was thinking theres now way i want to wait for the phone to die, and the alliterative to this phone is a PURE google phone with removable battery and one other small thing Ice Cream Sandwich. Its getting easier and easier to make my desision


----------



## grehdaemon (Oct 20, 2011)

The only thing that really bothered me about the Galaxy Nexus was that it had no microSD slot... It just really reminded me of apple. If they really wanted to push the envelope I say that thing should be running TWO microSD slots... or at least one. Just feels more closed than to me because its not there


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> Thats what i was thinking theres now way i want to wait for the phone to die, and the alliterative to this phone is a PURE google phone with removable battery and one other small thing Ice Cream Sandwich. Its getting easier and easier to make my desision


Plus easier development since it's a Google phone. ROMs won't be hard to make.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

grehdaemon said:


> The only thing that really bothered me about the Galaxy Nexus was that it had no microSD slot... It just really reminded me of apple. If they really wanted to push the envelope I say that thing should be running TWO microSD slots... or at least one. Just feels more closed than to me because its not there


This isn't new for Nexus devices. The Nexus S lacked a slot too. I don't see it as too hindering because it has 16GB (the S and GN) or 32GB (GN). Unless you have lots of media that you must have with you everywhere, that's fine. At least, that's my point of view.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

The only time I have ever cared that I had a removable sd was the day it went bad.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the idea of having them but cloud storage is the future. I got 50gb when I bought my touch pad and if you buy a certain song on Amazon, you get 5gb there. But an SD card is just nice.


----------

